# Proof for relation between Uncle and applicant under 489 Family sponsor



## steelrahul (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello ,

I am applying for 489 Visa under family sponsor . 
My maternal uncle will be sponsoring me .
SO how do I prove this while lodging the application and claim the 10points for the sponsorship .

Can anyone please help me .

Thanks,
Rahul


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Your birth certificate showing mothers name. 

Mothers birth certificate showing parents names.

Uncles birth certificate showing parents names. 

Hand drawn family tree to show connections.


----------



## steelrahul (Jun 19, 2014)

Any other proof other than birth certificate ? Because my mother was born in 1966 and she doesnt have birth certificate


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Not really. You need clear evidence of the relationship between you, that is evidenced by showing he and your mother are related and that your mother is your mother.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

10th grade or 12th grade certificates of both your mother and uncle might do which will have fathers name on it or even passport might do which will have both your maternal grandparents name on it on the last page thus proving that your mother and uncle are siblings.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi,

how to make that : Family tree diagram to show your relationship with a sponsor.

is it by hand or what? please help


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

shrif said:


> Hi,
> 
> how to make that : Family tree diagram to show your relationship with a sponsor.
> 
> is it by hand or what? please help


You can draw it by hand or using some kind of graphics software like Illustrator or Photoshop or GIMP (free). Or if you don't have any experience doing that, you can use a website like this.

Family Echo - Free Online Family Tree Maker


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> You can draw it by hand or using some kind of graphics software like Illustrator or Photoshop or GIMP (free). Or if you don't have any experience doing that, you can use a website like this.
> 
> Family Echo - Free Online Family Tree Maker



Many thanks dear


----------

